# Strawberry Ice fishing?



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone ever go after kokanee at the berry? I'd really wanna score some salmon ice fishing, does anyone have tips? Thanks!!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That would be fun!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I wouldn't waste your time targeting kokanee at Strawberry, you'de have just as much success fishing for trout out of utah lake.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I wouldn't waste your time targeting kokanee at Strawberry, you'de have just as much success fishing for trout out of utah lake.


Ummmm.... I think not.

While the kokanee can be tough to target thru the ice, it can be done. Soldier Creek side and down into the Narrows seems to be best. The fish will suspend over deeper water. You have move around until you find them... that's the tough part.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for for the tips, i'll give it a shot and let everyone know how I do.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I wouldn't waste your time targeting kokanee at Strawberry, you'de have just as much success fishing for trout out of utah lake.


 I think I would go for trout in Utah Lake first. The idea of doing any good ice fishing for kokanee seems unlikely, but hey what do I know. 
It just seems like you would have to fish awfully deep to target the kokanee. I dont imagine that theres to many cutts that run that deep.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

If you have ever fished for kokes in the spring up at the gorge, you'll know that their jaws are very very soft. they are extremely tough to real in with out traring their jaws. I have yet to here anyone catching a koke ice fishing. they are the best in late summer when they start to reach larger sizes.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

holman927 said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't waste your time targeting kokanee at Strawberry, you'de have just as much success fishing for trout out of utah lake.
> ...


Please elaborate....? :roll:

I'll repeat- Kokes can be caught thru the ice at Strawberry.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> If you have ever fished for kokes in the spring up at the gorge, you'll know that their jaws are very very soft. they are extremely tough to real in with out traring their jaws. I have yet to here anyone catching a koke ice fishing. they are the best in late summer when they start to reach larger sizes.


I've caught hundreds from multiple places.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I've caught hundreds from multiple places.


Well hell, I wanna go.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > I've caught hundreds from multiple places.
> ...


LOL... get up to Causey!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

FC2, i don't mean to call you out or nothing but I will believe it when I see it. I got a snowmobile, sled, heater, camera, fish finder, the works. I'll gladly pay for gas if you show me how to catch a koke out of strawberry. I'm not saying it can't be done, they're in there, but I'm saying I think your odds are just as good at fishing for trout in Utah Lake. Can ya proove me wrong?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

You can believe whatever you want. If you think your odds are better catching trout out of UL, then have at it. Also, I don't have to "proove" anything to you. 

Take "the works" and figure them out.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess your catching lakers, burbot, and pike out of there too sounds like. I wasn't trying to be a prick, more or less begging to see how its done. Guess you don't wanna share a secret and i can't say i blame ya, but I will fish the area this year and see what i come up w/.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I guess your catching lakers, burbot, and pike out of there too sounds like. I wasn't trying to be a less than admirable being, more or less begging to see how its done. Guess you don't wanna share a secret and i can't say i blame ya, but I will fish the area this year and see what i come up w/.


No, no pike, burbot or lakers.... let's pray no bucket bio's put any other species in there. 
I have, however, had a smallie to the boat there.... There seems to be a small population of them in the lake.

There reallys is no secret to fishing the kokes.... just move around a lot in the areas that I mentioned earlier in this post. If you can find them, you can catch them. I'm not saying that everytime I go after them I catch them either.


----------

